# what ever happened to



## r1dermon

im trying to dig up old members who used to be regulars as far as posts go, but now have fallen off the p-fury earth...if you know any names, post up!

i'll start with one...

judazzz.- where the hell did he go?!?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

r1dermon said:


> im trying to dig up old members who used to be regulars as far as posts go, but now have fallen off the p-fury earth...if you know any names, post up!
> 
> i'll start with one...
> 
> judazzz.- where the hell did he go?!?


You talking about my fas_ha_? He has gone off and enlisted into the bicycle army of the netherlands.


----------



## r1dermon

netherlands has an army? wtf?


----------



## scent troll

what about nitrofish?


----------



## ICEE

acestro

dr.green mr.harley


----------



## scent troll

and where did stuartdanger disapear to?


----------



## ICEE

atlanta braves baby.mr freez


----------



## scent troll

coutl


----------



## [email protected]°

How bout the banned...

K Fizzly

2piranha2fury

Jiggy


----------



## r1dermon

aahahaha, 2p2f...sh*t hes from the town next to mine. f*cking kid man...him and his tranny's.


----------



## scent troll

when one is banned is it forever or for a time period? jewelz?


----------



## ICEE

outh or 2p2f is on other fish forums.. just search sticky~rice


----------



## hyphen

ban periods are based on what they did and how willing they are to rectify their past issues.

as for old members, theres ms. nat, el twitcho, rhomzilla who just showed his face, freez, innes, drew, xenon (who has definitely fallen off), blueprint, blitz, ineedchanna, reddevil.... id have to think for others, those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## ICEE

I see Xenon on everyday at the bottom. during the afternoon. but he never posts


----------



## r1dermon

july 17th was his last post.

but yeah, i see him lurking a lot.


----------



## hyphen

oh yeah, fido, genin, lemmywinks and the ever so great braveheart007.


----------



## Tensa

can someone post or pm me either the topic name or the link for the post that got 2p2f banned its one post i wanna read but never found thanks


----------



## ICEE

AS fan said:


> can someone post or pm me either the topic name or the link for the post that got 2p2f banned its one post i wanna read but never found thanks


it wasnt because of a post


----------



## Jewelz

Anyone remember clintard leonard ?


----------



## ChilDawg

AS fan said:


> can someone post or pm me either the topic name or the link for the post that got 2p2f banned its one post i wanna read but never found thanks


2p2f was dumb enough to try to promote a forum that was in competition with ours. (We won, both on the longevity and English fronts.)


----------



## r1dermon

ChilDawg said:


> can someone post or pm me either the topic name or the link for the post that got 2p2f banned its one post i wanna read but never found thanks


2p2f was dumb enough to try to promote a forum that was in competition with ours. (We won, both on the longevity and English fronts.)
[/quote]

he had the upper hand on engrish...sadly, but either way, pfury still prevailed.


----------



## ChilDawg

r1dermon said:


> can someone post or pm me either the topic name or the link for the post that got 2p2f banned its one post i wanna read but never found thanks


2p2f was dumb enough to try to promote a forum that was in competition with ours. (We won, both on the longevity and English fronts.)
[/quote]

*he had the upper hand on engrish*...sadly, but either way, pfury still prevailed.
[/quote]

No a chance! P-Fury is the make happiness concern most best the world!


----------



## Tensa

Ha ok lol that clears up a few things for me i thought he got banned for a arguement with someone who insulted him or something.


----------



## Nick G

who was that one dude who started that thread in the lounge about AK?
he was a real winner if i remember correctly


----------



## ChilDawg

AS fan said:


> Ha ok lol that clears up a few things for me i thought he got banned for a arguement with someone who insulted him or something.


Nope, he was suspended for that, though...unbeatablec told him that ps were illegal in Mass. and that he should be deported. Come to think of it, I think that douchenozzle is also banned at present...


----------



## Nick G

i have only been here for a year and some change, and i can think of like 3 or 4 guys who said they had:
a 23" piraya
an 18" red
bred rhoms
cohabbed rhoms 
etc. 
none have ever proved their claims


----------



## gvrayman

ESPmike
kumbiaqueens
pygofanatic
don't think those members have been said


----------



## Nick G

Dezboy was the man, but he is around every once in a while.
and that one kid who lived in kentucky, i cant remember his name. damn. i think im friends with him on facebook too.


----------



## bobme

Im here and there and then i will drop off the earth again for months at a time


----------



## Doktordet

Mr. Hannibal


----------



## bobme

MR Harley

I see him on msn but thats about it


----------



## Nick G

predictability
the milkman 
the paperboy
Evening TV 
How Did I Get To Living Here, 
Somebody Tell Me Please


----------



## bobme

? who are those guys


----------



## AKSkirmish

Nick G said:


> i have only been here for a year and some change, and i can think of like 3 or 4 guys who said they had:
> a 23" piraya
> an 18" red
> bred rhoms
> cohabbed rhoms
> etc.
> *none have ever proved their claims*


Bullshit-








Atleast on the 23 inch Piraya....It's proven more than once about the size of it---Too bad the pics got lost with the server move awhile back....


----------



## hyphen

gvrayman said:


> ESPmike
> kumbiaqueens
> pygofanatic
> don't think those members have been said


mike isn't really old school, but he was a cool cat. shame he left.


----------



## bobme

We lost a lot of cool photos


----------



## ICEE

AKSkirmish said:


> i have only been here for a year and some change, and i can think of like 3 or 4 guys who said they had:
> a 23" piraya
> an 18" red
> bred rhoms
> cohabbed rhoms
> etc.
> *none have ever proved their claims*


Bullshit-








Atleast on the 23 inch Piraya....It's proven more than once about the size of it---Too bad the pics got lost with the server move awhile back....
[/quote]

you shoulda saved the pics AK


----------



## r1dermon

tell me about it...remember my "new pics of me" thread that everyone did me up in paint? that sh*t was so funny...oh man.

and as far as the HUGE piraya, i believe piranha king owned that one, but there were pics to prove. it was a f*cking monster.


----------



## bobme

yea i lost a lot of photos in my gallery thingy ... wait a lot? no ... all


----------



## Nick G

AKSkirmish said:


> i have only been here for a year and some change, and i can think of like 3 or 4 guys who said they had:
> a 23" piraya
> an 18" red
> bred rhoms
> cohabbed rhoms
> etc.
> *none have ever proved their claims*


Bullshit-








Atleast on the 23 inch Piraya....It's proven more than once about the size of it---Too bad the pics got lost with the server move awhile back....
[/quote]
besides frankenstein.
and i made a mistake, i think it was the 23" and NOT a piraya. my bad.
that kid posted in the frankenstein thread.


----------



## AKSkirmish

ICEE said:


> tell me about it...remember my "new pics of me" thread that everyone did me up in paint? that sh*t was so funny...oh man.
> 
> and as far as the HUGE piraya, i believe piranha king owned that one, but there were pics to prove. it was a f*cking monster.


Hell yeah-That thread was halarious man-

And like the pics of it (piraya) next to the reds and either a pepsi or a coke can....Truelly made them look non existant....


----------



## bobme

who was the memeber who used to have a 300 gallon tank with i think 100 red bellies in it. Helped build the site, and gave a lot of money to the site, then got mad a mike and left, and never came back.


----------



## AKSkirmish

bobme said:


> who was the memeber who used to have a 300 gallon tank with i think 100 red bellies in it. Helped build the site, and gave a lot of money to the site, then got mad a mike and left, and never came back.


A begginner obviously-
Who needs a 300 gal for 100 piranha's......


----------



## r1dermon

[email protected] piranhas. jesus.

anyone remember bigboi? he still around?


----------



## bobme

no it worked very well.

He feed them once a day or twice. Never lost any.

Its some thing like if the fish cant setup territories then the aggression wont start.


----------



## bobme

no it worked very well.

He feed them once a day or twice. Never lost any.

Its some thing like if the fish cant setup territories then the aggression wont start.


----------



## bobme

no it worked very well.

He feed them once a day or twice. Never lost any.

Its some thing like if the fish cant setup territories then the aggression wont start.

no it worked very well.

He feed them once a day or twice. Never lost any.

Its some thing like if the fish cant setup territories then the aggression wont start.


----------



## r1dermon

why dont you post that one more time....i dont think cueball quite understood.


----------



## Nick G

ak you had more than that in ur 125 didnt you?


----------



## bobme

I ...........

Only posted it once. the server went .... jewish on me or some thing ... wtf?!?!


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> ak you had more than that in ur 125 didnt you?


hence why he was saying you dont need 300 gallons


----------



## AKSkirmish

Nick G said:


> I ...........
> 
> Only posted it once. the server went .... jewish on me or some thing ... wtf?!?!


Sure man-
Thats what they all say.....


----------



## ICEE

bobme said:


> I ...........
> 
> Only posted it once. the server went .... jewish on me or some thing ... wtf?!?!


that happens to me all the time


----------



## bobme

50? ...... ouchy


----------



## AKSkirmish

ICEE said:


> 50? ...... ouchy


Yeah-He's got a project going with them right now.....Tank is simply badass


----------



## pcrose

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what about nitrofish?


he is still around.


----------



## bobme

I hit the reply botton and it took FOREVER to load the page ....... ?


----------



## Nick G

so i always wondered, what does it take to make a threads icon turn red.. is it views, or having a lot of views in a short amount of time? or some combination of the two?


----------



## ICEE

this thing got so


----------



## bobme

Yes it did im sorry


----------



## hyphen

Nick G said:


> so i always wondered, what does it take to make a threads icon turn red.. is it views, or having a lot of views in a short amount of time? or some combination of the two?


the views of the thread.

edit: nevermind, i dont know


----------



## AKSkirmish

ICEE said:


> this thing got so


I'm patially to blame for that....


----------



## bobme

as am I ...

Is Dannyboy still here?


----------



## AKSkirmish

hyphen said:


> so i always wondered, what does it take to make a threads icon turn red.. is it views, or having a lot of views in a short amount of time? or some combination of the two?


the views of the thread.

edit: nevermind, i dont know








[/quote]
Replies I believe....


----------



## ICEE

bobme said:


> as am I ...
> 
> Is Dannyboy still here?


so am I

ya hes still here


----------



## AKSkirmish

Yeah danny's around...


----------



## bobme

I miss Peacock

but i am sure no one else does.


----------



## hyphen

AKSkirmish said:


> so i always wondered, what does it take to make a threads icon turn red.. is it views, or having a lot of views in a short amount of time? or some combination of the two?


the views of the thread.

edit: nevermind, i dont know








[/quote]
Replies I believe....
[/quote]

there are threads with 12 pages that arent red while theres another with 6 that are :/


----------



## r1dermon

i miss kfizzly and acestro...WTF!

hey, speaking of crosshairs...where the hell is he at?


----------



## AKSkirmish

hyphen said:


> i miss kfizzly and acestro...WTF!
> 
> hey, speaking of *crosshairs...where the hell is he at?*


Tired of puttin up with GG's old ass-









He just has gotten very busy with life-Took on new adventures and everything-He posts from time to time still-Just not often


----------



## bobme

where did Innes go?


----------



## r1dermon

how about dracofish...

WTF happened to that one?


----------



## AKSkirmish

bobme said:


> how about dracofish...
> 
> WTF happened to that one?


She only really post here in the lounge anymore-

Or on a topic that is about rays or jardini's....That will you will find her from time to time...


----------



## bobme

oh ya dracofish and her photos







i miss her


----------



## Guest

im still here..aka njpiranha also


----------



## ICEE

what happened to Liquid

also Ex0dus


----------



## gvrayman

what happened to Ocellatus2000? Haven't seen him in an hour


----------



## ICEE

gvrayman said:


> what happened to Ocellatus2000? Haven't seen him in an hour


----------



## watermonst3rs

I remember ms natt. she never posted her pics then her myspace got secretly found and passed around in PMs and she dipped out. everyone thought she was like some super hot model that happeened to be into piranhas w/ a great personality n would kiss her ass beggin for pics. i rememember major arguements with kfizzly about rap, he got banned i think he was alright. bunch of others, hyphen change his name to buffula bill once. that guy change his name to ron mexico. bunch of people changed their name, i been here a long time but stayed back n the cut. bunch of the old folks changed their name a few times, and most of them are mods now.


----------



## r1dermon

haha, hell yeah i remember ron mexico. lmfao. way too many name changes.


----------



## ICEE

well was she hot?


----------



## watermonst3rs

I'm not gonna comment on that.

I thought she fed off the attention off that whole situation.


----------



## ICEE

comment on it now.


----------



## [email protected]°

How about Filo, better know as Fido!!


----------



## scent troll

what about nattereri2000?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Bake at 98.6° said:


> How about Filo, better know as Fido!!


LoL!

I remember the first time I called him that. I kept seeing the "L" in filo as a "D" and called him Fido...that and he would follow around somebody in EVERY thread and post right after them...I guess more reason as to why I called him "Fido" because he was like a lost puppy...

...ah, the memories.

Innes and Judazzz are my most missed members, kept things alive for me.


----------



## Apott05

What about that Dbag Joeyd? RB32? i think RB got sick of the gay jokes...


----------



## ICEE

joeyd is still around


----------



## notaverage

I joined about 3 years ago and lurked....I thought you were all losers....Then when I started back up when I got my spilo I guess I just never left the site again. I guess I'm a loser now too. I'm just joking anyway guys.

I swear I joined in 2003. I guess not though.


----------



## ChilDawg

notaverage said:


> *I joined about 3 years ago and lurked....I thought you were all losers*....Then when I started back up when I got my spilo I guess I just never left the site again. I guess I'm a loser now too. I'm just joking anyway guys.
> 
> I swear I joined in 2003. I guess not though.


Sadly, you confirmed that fact...and then jumped into the fray.


----------



## notaverage

Well what about these MOTM from 05? I bold printed the members that werent familiar to me.

October 05: *MrWilson99*
November 05: Tinkerbelle
December 05: *33truballa3*3
January 06: Exodus
February 06: *((( J2 )))*
March 06: DippyEggs
April 06: DannyBoy17
May 06: *harrykaa*
June/July 06: taylorhedrich
August 06: acestro
September 06: Dr. Giggles (jerry_plakyda)
October 06: Judazzz


----------



## Guest

05 isnt oldschool members

i remember when me and drewbooty use to chat in the predatoryfish chat room back in the day


----------



## WorldBelow07

I miss my Gordeez.


----------



## notaverage

Gordeez has been around occasionally the past few months.

as far as 05...thats the oldest I could find.


----------



## Guest

njpiranha is 03


----------



## lament configuration

will 2piranha-2fury return to pfury?

NO A CHANCE!

piranha45 is my boy, we came up through the forums together.


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..


----------



## Boobah

Liquid said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.


----------



## C0Rey

i miss judazz and jiggy. 
jiggy would host the best ownages threads and who can forget p-trek-

ace and espmike, timbz and pink hang out somewhere else ( im not at liberty to say were, publicly anyhow)


----------



## irishfan 689

Back when I first joined I remember seein atlantabravesbaby and mr. freez quite a bit...I can't remember whether or not they were quality posters or anything tho


----------



## sadboy

bobme said:


> who was the memeber who used to have a 300 gallon tank with i think 100 red bellies in it. Helped build the site, and gave a lot of money to the site, then got mad a mike and left, and never came back.


I was'nt around for that, but I remember reading about it...

I think it was Hollywood


----------



## AKSkirmish

sadboy said:


> who was the memeber who used to have a 300 gallon tank with i think 100 red bellies in it. Helped build the site, and gave a lot of money to the site, then got mad a mike and left, and never came back.


I was'nt around for that, but I remember reading about it...

I think it was Hollywood
[/quote]

Probably right-
Hollywood has done some amazing things in the past-
A true P keeper right their


----------



## Devon Amazon

notaverage said:


> Well what about these MOTM from 05? I bold printed the members that werent familiar to me.
> 
> October 05: *MrWilson99*
> November 05: Tinkerbelle
> December 05: *33truballa3*3
> January 06: Exodus
> February 06: *((( J2 )))*
> March 06: DippyEggs
> April 06: DannyBoy17
> May 06: *harrykaa*
> June/July 06: taylorhedrich
> August 06: acestro
> September 06: Dr. Giggles (jerry_plakyda)
> October 06: Judazzz


(((J2))) caused tons of crap by filming his red bellies killing all sorts of other fish

Gawd knows how he won member of the month


----------



## hyphen

i think truballa was a marine...or he mightve been in the army, i forget which. he was pretty cool too, first half black, half korean i've ever met.


----------



## Honda99_300ex

anyone remember SirNathanXX somethin, I got my first Tern from him, and a couple other P's.....that was back in the day tho, I remember when P-fury hit 1,000 members....it was a pretty big thing,haha now there's a shitload!!


----------



## armac

I remember lots of people, the main one would would be Jiggy, he was a real loser.

Site has been around quite a while.


----------



## Doktordet

Havent seen Hater in a while.


----------



## bobme

NO it was not hollywood,

This guy really did help make the site when it was brand new. Got MEGA pissed at mike and never came back


----------



## Liquid

Boobah said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.
[/quote]

yea.. I'm actually beating myself up more about it then my wife is. A dude is a dude, we're gonna do stupid sh*t anyway no matter what the the weathers like. But I should have never left my wife. I feel like I disgraced her and myself in the process. She's a f*cking angel and she didn't deserve it and I'm a complete douche because of it. Women are something else man, its like they have some kind of a higher understanding on life, I feel like a f*cking retarded monkey as forgiving as she's been and its haunting me every day.







karmas a m**********r. But I love her more for it. She's my compass and my anchor in the storm and I really want her to not second guess herself like she's been and know that I'm just a stupid..stupid man.


----------



## C0Rey

/calls dr phill


----------



## Liquid

C0Rey said:


> /calls dr phill


Won't work, I hate dr phil


----------



## ChilDawg

Liquid said:


> /calls dr phill


Won't work, I hate dr phil
[/quote]

That's better yet. I think you could set up an entire site devoted to you curb-stomping him (save the kittens!), charge admission, and retire rich...and it would all be because C0rey cared.


----------



## watermonst3rs

What happened to the guys who went to court or the legislator reppin piranha-fury. I thought it was Hollywood and Rhomzilla? I cant remember I forget so many names till they're brought back up.


----------



## ICEE

liquid arrives


----------



## b_ack51

Nick G said:


> i have only been here for a year and some change, and i can think of like 3 or 4 guys who said they had:
> a 23" piraya
> an 18" red
> bred rhoms
> cohabbed rhoms
> etc.
> none have ever proved their claims


Wes (Piranha-King) had that 23inch piraya and its true, it is that size. I saw the damn fish in person and it made a 450 gallon tank look like a bowl. I think Al or Wayne has it now up in Canada.

Mashunter is also gone too.


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> liquid arrives


In nothing but a thong and combat boots. Want to fite about it?


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> liquid arrives


In nothing but a thong and combat boots. Want to fite about it?
[/quote]

fite..whats that


----------



## b_ack51

AKSkirmish said:


> who was the memeber who used to have a 300 gallon tank with i think 100 red bellies in it. Helped build the site, and gave a lot of money to the site, then got mad a mike and left, and never came back.


A begginner obviously-
Who needs a 300 gal for 100 piranha's......








[/quote]

I think it was a guy in Michigan who had a 180 gallon tank with about 40 red bellies. And he wasn't a beginner AK, he knew his stuff, did about 6 water changes a week.

He ended up selling them cause he was paying like $10 a day to feed the fish.


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> liquid arrives


In nothing but a thong and combat boots. Want to fite about it?
[/quote]

fite..whats that
[/quote]

A preemptive exercise that helps to prevent global warming.


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> liquid arrives


In nothing but a thong and combat boots. Want to fite about it?
[/quote]

fite..whats that
[/quote]

A preemptive exercise that helps to prevent global warming.
[/quote]

whatever you say


----------



## b_ack51

ICEE said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.
[/quote]

yea.. I'm actually beating myself up more about it then my wife is. A dude is a dude, we're gonna do stupid sh*t anyway no matter what the the weathers like. But I should have never left my wife. I feel like I disgraced her and myself in the process. She's a f*cking angel and she didn't deserve it and I'm a complete douche because of it. Women are something else man, its like they have some kind of a higher understanding on life, I feel like a f*cking retarded monkey as forgiving as she's been and its haunting me every day.







karmas a m**********r. But I love her more for it. She's my compass and my anchor in the storm and I really want her to not second guess herself like she's been and know that I'm just a stupid..stupid man.
[/quote]

Quoted for the most emo thing Liquid has ever said or posted.


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.
[/quote]

yea.. I'm actually beating myself up more about it then my wife is. A dude is a dude, we're gonna do stupid sh*t anyway no matter what the the weathers like. But I should have never left my wife. I feel like I disgraced her and myself in the process. She's a f*cking angel and she didn't deserve it and I'm a complete douche because of it. Women are something else man, its like they have some kind of a higher understanding on life, I feel like a f*cking retarded monkey as forgiving as she's been and its haunting me every day.







karmas a m**********r. But I love her more for it. She's my compass and my anchor in the storm and I really want her to not second guess herself like she's been and know that I'm just a stupid..stupid man.
[/quote]

Quoted for the most emo thing Liquid has ever said or posted.
[/quote]

Can't live in your parent's basement your whole life b ack, I don't care if they let you bring the farm animals over or not :rasp:


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> liquid arrives


In nothing but a thong and combat boots. Want to fite about it?
[/quote]

fite..whats that
[/quote]

A preemptive exercise that helps to prevent global warming.
[/quote]

whatever you say
[/quote]


----------



## KumbiaQueens

gvrayman said:


> ESPmike
> kumbiaqueens
> pygofanatic
> don't think those members have been said


I'm still around .. sometimes ... I've been busy with work and such. My new BF just moved down from Iowa in July, so we've been unpacking and cleaning. We also just recently bought an 09 Jetta Wolfsburg. 
Mike has moved onto another forum. Same as acestro, and I think pygo went as well. 
Fido was banned, for life I believe. Don't care either way because we're no more.
Harley was another one I believe banned for life. I think he came back for a little bit, but decided that this wasn't for him.
Ms_Natt is still here, I think. Between the bf, friends, and her job, she's kept pretty busy. I still talk to her when I get the chance. She just bought herself a new 09 Accord, so I'd say she's doing pretty good.


----------



## ICEE

Harley is not banned


----------



## cueball

Hey MOD dudes is there anyway we can get a banned list posted, it would be fun to go back and see all the morons that aren't with us any more.


----------



## ChilDawg

cueball said:


> Hey MOD dudes is there anyway we can get a banned list posted, it would be fun to go back and see all the morons that aren't with us any more.


Go in through the members tab, and you can look at the suspended list.


----------



## cueball

cool


----------



## irishfan 689

was there a member #1 that started the site?


----------



## notaverage

cueball said:


> cool


You asked for it now post it for us all.


----------



## [email protected]°

Surprised nobody mentioned Silence...

Who could forget that friggin tool...


----------



## Liquid

/sniff what ever happened to my favorite Canadian eltwitcho


----------



## [email protected]°

Liquid said:


> /sniff what ever happened to my favorite Canadian eltwitcho


I miss him too...

I loved reading his rantings...


----------



## notaverage

He was here as well a few months ago in and out.


----------



## ChilDawg

irishfan 689 said:


> was there a member #1 that started the site?


I'm not sure if that's his member number, but it's Xenon.


----------



## Doktordet

how about Hastatus?


----------



## armac

The early days..............I came over from Predatory Fish, never changed my name or my avatar here


----------



## Dezboy

Nick G said:


> Dezboy was the man, but he is around every once in a while.
> and that one kid who lived in kentucky, i cant remember his name. damn. i think im friends with him on facebook too.


Dont worry dezboy is still here just been damn busy man...

as for kumbia, espnmike,acestro they have all gone to another site, which i will not mention for fear of being gang raped by Xenon and his badn of flying monkeys... hahahahahaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> yea.. I'm actually beating myself up more about it then my wife is. A dude is a dude, we're gonna do stupid sh*t anyway no matter what the the weathers like. But I should have never left my wife. I feel like I disgraced her and myself in the process. She's a f*cking angel and she didn't deserve it and I'm a complete douche because of it. Women are something else man, its like they have some kind of a higher understanding on life, I feel like a f*cking retarded monkey as forgiving as she's been and its haunting me every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karmas a m**********r. But I love her more for it. She's my compass and my anchor in the storm and I really want her to not second guess herself like she's been and know that I'm just a stupid..stupid man.


Hey old man!

Glad to see your alive and still kicking it. I have no idea what to say about your ordeal except that I wish you and your wife the best...and yes, women are SOMETHING ELSE!

I haven't done anything to your particular extent but I've done some stupid stuff that I thought she didn't know about...trust me...THEY KNOW!

WB L.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> yea.. I'm actually beating myself up more about it then my wife is. A dude is a dude, we're gonna do stupid sh*t anyway no matter what the the weathers like. But I should have never left my wife. I feel like I disgraced her and myself in the process. She's a f*cking angel and she didn't deserve it and I'm a complete douche because of it. Women are something else man, its like they have some kind of a higher understanding on life, I feel like a f*cking retarded monkey as forgiving as she's been and its haunting me every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karmas a m**********r. But I love her more for it. She's my compass and my anchor in the storm and I really want her to not second guess herself like she's been and know that I'm just a stupid..stupid man.


Hey old man!

Glad to see your alive and still kicking it. I have no idea what to say about your ordeal except that I wish you and your wife the best...and yes, women are SOMETHING ELSE!

I haven't done anything to your particular extent but I've done some stupid stuff that I thought she didn't know about...trust me...THEY KNOW!

WB L.
[/quote]








Old Man?? Pfff I'm in my prime..


----------



## mauls

I was never to popular on this site, but I just wanted to add, that I got out of the piranha hobby a few years ago, then tried saltwater a couple years later, and I just didn't have the time for it.

Only reason why I still come to this site anymore is because of the funny pic thread


----------



## lament configuration

anyone else remember Lahot?


----------



## sadboy

I didnt know that Xenon moved on to another site?
Did he make it or just left us alone









I'm just glad to know that good old GG is on top of things.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Old Man?? Pfff I'm in my prime..


We'll see about that....

...You, me....
...mano y mano....
...thong walk-off....
...no rules!


----------



## lament configuration

sadboy said:


> I didnt know that Xenon moved on to another site?
> Did he make it or just left us alone


what? xenon hasnt had piranhas in probably 4+ years.


----------



## scent troll

does Xenon not tend to this site anymore?


----------



## hyphen

sadboy said:


> I didnt know that Xenon moved on to another site?
> Did he make it or just left us alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad to know that good old GG is on top of things.


he isn't on another site, he's just doing his own thing. GG is pretty much the head honcho in lieu of Mike and has been for a while.


----------



## cueball

lament configuration said:


> I didnt know that Xenon moved on to another site?
> Did he make it or just left us alone


what? xenon hasnt had piranhas in probably 4+ years.
[/quote]
so whats xenon doing these days..?why did he leave,whats he doing ,,,, come on GG you have the key to the greatest fish keeping site in the world,, ware any why is xenon


----------



## ProdigalMarine

hyphen said:


> I didnt know that Xenon moved on to another site?
> Did he make it or just left us alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad to know that good old GG is on top of things.


he isn't on another site, he's just doing his own thing. GG is pretty much the head honcho in lieu of Mike and has been for a while.
[/quote]

So X and GG are doing it like Kim Jong Il, and allowing clones to run the country....

Kim Jong Il = X
Kim Jong Il Clone = GG


----------



## cueball

GG is da shizz,,,,,power hungry but i see his point now


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.
[/quote]

yea.. I'm actually beating myself up more about it then my wife is. A dude is a dude, we're gonna do stupid sh*t anyway no matter what the the weathers like. But I should have never left my wife. I feel like I disgraced her and myself in the process. She's a f*cking angel and she didn't deserve it and I'm a complete douche because of it. Women are something else man, its like they have some kind of a higher understanding on life, I feel like a f*cking retarded monkey as forgiving as she's been and its haunting me every day.







karmas a m**********r. But I love her more for it. She's my compass and my anchor in the storm and I really want her to not second guess herself like she's been and know that I'm just a stupid..stupid man.
[/quote]

Quoted for the most emo thing Liquid has ever said or posted.
[/quote]

Can't live in your parent's basement your whole life b ack, I don't care if they let you bring the farm animals over or not :rasp:
[/quote]

Farm animal, that's a mean thing to say about your wife.


----------



## cueball

farm animals are a jollie bunch don't put a diss on farmstyerz


----------



## PinKragon

Boobah said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.
*

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.*
[/quote]

I am not that old of member only a couple of years old, but I still stop by once in a while to piss some people off....hehe jk....


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> Farm animal, that's a mean thing to say about your wife.


Double D bought and paid for soy utter baby







prime stock of the herd.


----------



## Dezboy

PinKragon said:


> what happened to Liquid


sh*t hit the fan and he had an early mid-life crisis and ran off with another woman. Only to finally realize that he didn't know what he had until it was gone..

..After the great sex faze wore off of course. He's back at home now trying to patch up all the damage his dick did..
[/quote]

damn dude the last thing i remember hearing from you was the story that started all that. good luck getting that back together.
*

i never see pinkragon anymore...she was interesting...we're totally bff's on myspace.*
[/quote]

I am not that old of member only a couple of years old, but I still stop by once in a while to piss some people off....hehe jk....
[/quote]

I havent seen you P*****g too many people off........but still nice to see ya around pink

dez


----------



## ineedchanna

did someone mention ineedchanna???? hehe


----------



## lament configuration

ineedchanna said:


> did someone mention ineedchanna???? hehe


no


----------



## ineedchanna

wow its been several years since i've logged on... wonder if everyone left...


----------



## Ex0dus

yup we all left. no one here but me and you


----------



## b_ack51

Ex0dus said:


> yup we all left. no one here but me and you


Ah damn, I'm the third wheel.


----------



## Guest

Repping member #21, joined November 02


----------



## nitrofish

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what about nitrofish?


Thumbs up


----------



## scent troll

sweet jesus he has risen..............


----------



## Guest

Hey Fellas, randomly wanted to check in, not sure who remembers me, but I hope all is well, I sold my fish in 2011 or so and moved to LA, if anybody is out here, feel free to add me on ig @illlivin or message me. My work schedule sucks, but I'm try to chill.

ilia.


----------



## scent troll

I remember the name 
Glad to see you around still!


----------



## Fisch

I still think I was on this forum like a decade ago hahahaha but I never posted because back in those days I didn't know much ahhahaha


----------



## scent troll

your sig is very loud


----------



## sKuz

Nice to see this site is still around


----------



## scent troll

hey buddy. where have you been?


----------



## ...Jay...

What happened to that goofy guy with the hat n shades?


----------



## Da' Manster!

he passed away...


----------



## Furgwa

Nobody knows i left... But, I'M BACK!! Been out of Piranha's for 7ish years, getting a 125gal ready and this was my first stop!


----------



## Ariana_Grande

who are you again?


----------



## Furgwa

Wow, I was actually excited to be using this forum again. To say that the site has changed is a bit of an understatement at this point.

Moving on, Nike, is he still around? Haven't seen his name mentioned, a lot of the rest rang a bell though!


----------



## fishguy1313

Yo!


----------



## scent troll

Hey fishguy!!


----------



## fishguy1313

Wassssup?


----------



## scent troll

Nothin man. Chilling before bed. You?


----------



## fishguy1313

Just happen to check in.... See if the site still existed.... Used to be a lot of traffic and funny people.


----------



## scent troll

Uh huh


----------



## fishguy1313

Icee got banned? Guy was a dick was...

Wad


----------



## Ægir

Nah, he didnt pay a bet and took off... no ban

Thus my avitar to mock him


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Nah, he didnt pay a bet and took off... no ban
> 
> Thus my avitar to mock him


best avatar evah!!...


----------



## scent troll

Icee didn't get banned. He got gone after manny beat his sh*t talking ass and he had to prove his baller lifestyle and pay up and couldn't even afford the much reduced $100 bet. So he ran like a bitch knowing he could never come back to the place he oh so loved. Because now we know. We know he's a broke low life morbidly obese shut in. 
Prides a bitch


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> Icee didn't get banned. He got gone after manny beat his sh*t talking ass and he had to prove his baller lifestyle and pay up and couldn't even afford the much reduced $100 bet. So he ran like a bitch knowing he could never come back to the place he oh so loved. Because now we know. We know he's a broke low life morbidly obese shut in.
> Prides a bitch


Jesus...spot on...


----------



## fishguy1313

Too funny... The humor at this site is still incredibly strong. Be good guys!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> So X and GG are doing it like Kim Jong Il, and allowing clones to run the country....
> 
> Kim Jong Il = X
> Kim Jong Il Clone = GG


....who are the mods now? This login belong to an email that I deactivated a loong time ago and I don't remember the password.









Also, hi.


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup prodigal Marine!...







...good to see you again, bud...hope all is well...the only mod(s) on here now are Aegir and sometimes BobHanssen fills in when Aegir is out of town.


----------



## Ægir

Slow4 said:


> So X and GG are doing it like Kim Jong Il, and allowing clones to run the country....
> 
> Kim Jong Il = X
> Kim Jong Il Clone = GG


....who are the mods now? This login belong to an email that I deactivated a loong time ago and I don't remember the password.










Also, hi.
[/quote]

That would be myself... send me a pm with what the email address was and I will get your password reset.


----------



## Guest

Da said:


> That would be myself... send me a pm with what the email address was and I will get your password reset.


Ok, thanks.


----------

